# Red X Problem in Outlook 2007



## corkyboy (Oct 5, 2007)

Up until about 2 months ago any images I embedded in emails would display properly when opened by the recipient. Now any images that I embed are replaced by the dreaded red x and the image holder but the image is not available to open. This is even more confusing as the size of the email indicates that the image is included/embedded. I have tried sending an email to myself with an image embedded and the original image still in the location on my PC but it still refuses to load. I have checked the Trust Center and there appear to be no options selected that would preclude the images downloading/opening.
My system is Vista 32bit, Trend Micro 2007 Internet Security Suite plus all available important MS system and Office Updates installed.
Any suggestions greatly appreciated.

Colin


----------



## Danno49 (Feb 2, 2008)

I've searched to the end of the internet for an answer to this question and accidentally stumbled upon the solution myself. Since no one else in the entire world-wide-web had a solution to this problem, I'm going post my answer on every god-forsaken website I can find so no other shmuck has to go what I went through. I hope this works for you too. I have Outlook 2002, SP2 and I was encountering the same problem after letting my son use my computer. For some reason, Microsoft appears to be using Internet Explorer to pipe-in the messages. I'm not sure exactly which change fixed it but it was one of these two: I started Internet Explorer, clicked on Tools, and unchecked "Work Offline." Then, before checking to see if that resolved the problem I clicked (still in Tools) "Internet Options," clicked the security tab and found the "Restricted Sites" icon highlighted. I clicked on the Internet icon (the globe) and clicked "Default Level." I closed the window and closed IE and opened one of my emails (I had left Outlook open) that was previously showing the red X. Lo and behold the red X's were gone and my pictures were back! I opened all my other emails and they were all showing pictures again.


----------



## dolfijn (Oct 25, 2008)

I have just the same problem. 
My system is Vista 32bit, i use Outlook 2007 and Norton Internet Security 2009. 
Jpeg images that I embed are replaced by the dreaded red x and the image holder but the image is not available to open


----------



## burty248 (Nov 5, 2009)

Danno49 said:


> I've searched to the end of the internet for an answer to this question and accidentally stumbled upon the solution myself. Since no one else in the entire world-wide-web had a solution to this problem, I'm going post my answer on every god-forsaken website I can find so no other shmuck has to go what I went through. I hope this works for you too. I have Outlook 2002, SP2 and I was encountering the same problem after letting my son use my computer. For some reason, Microsoft appears to be using Internet Explorer to pipe-in the messages. I'm not sure exactly which change fixed it but it was one of these two: I started Internet Explorer, clicked on Tools, and unchecked "Work Offline." Then, before checking to see if that resolved the problem I clicked (still in Tools) "Internet Options," clicked the security tab and found the "Restricted Sites" icon highlighted. I clicked on the Internet icon (the globe) and clicked "Default Level." I closed the window and closed IE and opened one of my emails (I had left Outlook open) that was previously showing the red X. Lo and behold the red X's were gone and my pictures were back! I opened all my other emails and they were all showing pictures again.


I appreciate that this is an old post, but I just set up a new PC and couldn't understand why I couldn't see the images in emails even though I had the correct settings in outlook. I'd not been using IE, so that was still set to offline mode. Switching it to on-line did the trick, thanks.


----------

